# PB Blackhole



## alan-bnz (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey,

Do people still think Blackhole is a good product?

Iv only just rediscovered my bottle last week and will be giving it another go next time im washing the motor.

Any opinions on it?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I think it's a great product :thumb:


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

+1 for me


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Cracking product, delivers great results, couldn't be easier to use and you get lots for the money.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Do you apply it by hand or/and machine?


Brian


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bkjames said:


> Do you apply it by hand or/and machine?
> 
> Brian


Either, it works well either way but better by machine :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

millns84 said:


> Either, it works well either way but better by machine :thumb:


Thanks mate will have to order some:thumb:

Brian


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Love it, works wonders on my flat black Golf. I tend to put it on in two layers,the first really worked in then the second applied more like a wax. On a side note,Blackhole contains some cleaners so can it be reapplied straight over your old wax or would it be better to remove any old LSP??


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

I bought some of this as part of my initial "must have everything" round of purchases when I first got into detailing earlier this year.

It's really easy to apply, and smells absolutely lovely (grape flavour slushpuppy anyone?!) but it honestly doesn't make a noticeable difference to my black paint.

I even did a door 50/50 - SV cleaner fluid, Black Hole, BoS on top - and there's literally no perceptible difference between the sides.

I don't have a machine, so perhaps that's where the difference lies, or perhaps it's to do with my paint (2009 Porsche Basalt Black - I mention the year only because later paints reportedly have different characteristics to earlier ones), but I was sadly underwhlemed by it.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive used it on a few different colour cars and always been pleased with the results.
Dont let the "for dark cars" business fool you.


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm not sure Black Hole had a dramatic effect on my metalic black (sapphire black) 3 series. Maybe I should have applied 2 coats before the LSP (AG HD wax).

Can I reapply Black Hole over the LSP? Would I then have to reapply the LSP on top of that?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

PB BH is great stuff, always have a bottle in the collection


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

good stuff.

right pillar done by hand.


----------



## minimanspk (Sep 29, 2011)

best product in my polish box at the moment im going to try valet pro achilles prep and chemical guys glossworkz glaze any feedback on these products


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

We used BH on a Toyota Auris a couple of weeks back and here are a few pics from that job (poor pics I'm afraid due to DW picture size restrictions).
We left the rear door for comparison. These are obviously taken before a final buff up or LSP.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

awesome 50/50s, it really is a fantastic product. :thumb:


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

I just read the description of Black Hole again over on their website and I now understand why it didn't impress me when I used it.

It's a filler. My paintwork is completely swirl-free (or was when I applied it!!!) which means there was nothing to fill.



PB Website said:


> Poorboys Black Hole Show Glaze for Dark Vehicles allows you to hide minor imperfections on dark vehicles until you can remove them.


So if your paintwork is pants then you'll get more benefit from it 



Brummie_Nige said:


> Can I reapply Black Hole over the LSP? Would I then have to reapply the LSP on top of that?


I'm not sure of the wisdom of applying BH on top of an LSP, but if you do then you should definitely apply another coat of LSP on top to keep the fillers in place.

9 months into my hobby and I'm still learning what each product actually does!


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Anyone find BH to be exactly like ez-creme minus the little different grape smell?


----------



## bonus_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

really do rate this product


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

I think it's amazing!!


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

+1 love this product. works well on both my black pearlescent Volvo and SWMBO's flat black Corsa. :thumb:


----------



## 028butlerboy (Apr 2, 2010)

I have it and white diamond and both do their job perfectly. Top product!


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 15, 2011)

I've used blackhole after polishing and wasn't sure it did anything, but last week I applied it by DA without polishing and it's hidden most swirls and gave a fantastic depth to the paint.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Having a black car I may give it a go. So do you apply it before the wax coat? Polish with SRP then apply the black hole then apply AG hd wax? Would this mix of products be ok?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

i would change out SRP for something with no fillers, possibly P1 / megs ultimate compound. Then use Blackhole , then wax.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

It definitely goes on before the wax.

I can't say with any authority, simply because I don't know, but surely SRP is a filler as well? Which means there'd be no point in using both?

Either way, Black Hole is definitely the last thing you apply before your last step product (wax / sealant).


edit: gm8 beat me to it


----------



## Performance Motorcare (Dec 18, 2005)

Always a highly rated product - here's some of the reviews that users have posted on our site:

Great easy to use product I used 'Black Hole' on my metallic black Alfa Romeo and was delighted not only by the finished result, but how easy it was to apply and buff-up. It's important to use a sealant afterwards for long lasting results - Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection worked very well for a mirror finish. 

Excellent I'd tried quite a few products to try to remove small areas of blemishes on my black car, but without complete success. Black Hole did indeed manage to make them virtually undetectable.The mirror like finish was a nice bonus - I'm glad I tried it 

Mirror Finish Bought this to us on my Triumph Daytona675 motorcycle brings the paintwork up a treat with a mirror finish , excellent for black paintwork highly reccomended! 

Excellent I used this on my metallic black fiesta st500. Really gave it a great shine and deep finish. For best results use a sealant and top off with PoorBoys Natty blue wax. Easy to apply and buff up and a little goes a long way. 

Found this product very good I,ve used it on a dark grey Volvo and am pleased with the result 

Top product Poorboys products were recommeded and i can honestly say this is another exellent product that really delivers superb results,at a very good price! 

excellent for dark cars used this after Meguirs polish on my faded M reg paint job. Fantastic showroom results. It changed my car from faded orange back to original deep red. Easy to use and seal after with poorboys EX-P for a showroom look. 

Excellent Used this on a metallic dark grey Jaguar, which had a lot of swirl marks after a so called handwash place. Covered the swirls easily leaving a really deep colour and shine. 

Hope they help.

Rob


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Do halfords sell any quality polishes without fillers?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Yea, I think it's good. Used it today. I prefer Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze though.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

jcrease said:


> Do halfords sell any quality polishes without fillers?


The Poorboys Pro Polish would be the perfect thing to use before Black Hole IMO, and finished off with Pooboys Liquid Nattys Wax or EX Sealant


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Im not so sure i noticed a difference at all with it on my Anthracite blue golf. Maybe im using it wrong as it has great reviews but im not sure it added anything to the shine. The collie 845 added the shine ontop though


----------



## amzchhabra (May 6, 2010)

BlackHole is amazing, but by machine only. I didn't see any great results by hand, and I feel to achieve the most out of it, you need to machine or use loads of elbow grease to really break it down.

3 passes at speed 4-5 on the boot lid of a 3 series cab came out below:


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

So wait..is it removing the swirls there or is it filling them? I thought BH is non abrasive?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

filling temporaily


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> filling temporaily


That's some great filling. Only way to tell for sure is to do an IPA wipe down.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

trust me, it does'nt correct


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> trust me, it does'nt correct


Still would like to see a wipe down. Can't believe that BH fills that much. I've used it many times, but never with a DA. Maybe the pad he is using is doing some correction.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Most of the pictures I have seen of poorboys blackhole have been showing it in a positive light, like the photograph above. I would like to see the light source on the correted area. The glossworkz review I did had a few light sources on it. Glossworkz is better than poorboys blackhole hands down.


----------



## amzchhabra (May 6, 2010)

filling only! depending on what people want, if they just want enhancement without going down the correction route, something like black hole or srp does the trick nicely!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

nothing wrong with filling, blackhole, prima amigo and af tripple are my current favorites:thumb:


----------



## narav (Aug 27, 2011)

Lov that stuff! Top it with a wax, and it's one of my favorite combo's!!! 

And it only fills the swirls.


----------



## sava001006 (Oct 5, 2009)

i really like the stuff ive only realy applied it by hand but i still get some good results. i will try it by machine one of these days. i tend to use colli or dodo after it and it looks well for a while


----------



## Feridun (Dec 30, 2010)

Whats the difference between blackhole," cg blacklight and cg wet mirror finish?" i have CG's  havent used yet.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought a second hand bottle off here to see what it was like, and have to say I am mightily impressed by it.

Tried the wheel wax too and very impressed with that. PB's stuff seem to be very good value for money from the small experience I have had from using them.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

They all do some minor filling..nothing special in the looks department.


Feridun said:


> Whats the difference between blackhole," cg blacklight and cg wet mirror finish?" i have CG's  havent used yet.


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

i dont use bh so much any more as it seems to darken the colour of my paint, does add some depth to the paint though. its just seems to dull the pearlescent-ness or flake in my paint

the more you work it by hand the more you get out of it in my experience. And layering it doesnt hurt

looks very nice topped with wmf and nattys blue which gives a very nice finish.
ideal for darker cars. gave the best finish on my indigo blue golf. ddj bv is nice on top of this as well.


----------

